
Show HN: Budget Burndown – Visually track your spending against your budget - gavinhking
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/id1461718630
======
gavinhking
Hi all,

Budget Burndown is a personal finance app that borrows the idea of a "burndown
chart" from Agile software development. You set a monthly budget, which is
plotted as an expected spending rate. Your actual spending plots against it as
the month goes on. If you keep the lines matched up, you stay on budget.

It's a uniquely simple and logical way to visually track your spending across
multiple cards.

There are no ads, credit scores, annoying emails, or overly-complicated
designs. It's completely automatic. There's dark mode. There's a home screen
widget. You don't even need to create an account.

Please let me know what you think!

